# IDC to EMT



## DocsWifey (Jul 9, 2013)

Quick question, hubby is an IDC, has also a CA RN license and we want to start volunteering with the volunteer squads here in VA (we just moved here 2 months ago).
Anybody know if he can challenge the NREMT on the basic level (maybe higher??)
Thank you!


----------



## Akulahawk (Jul 9, 2013)

He should check with the state about challenging an EMS license (whatever level), using his RN license to show equivalent education. IDC won't hurt either... but it'll probably be easier to do the challenge with the RN license. It's also possible that your new state may have some sort of ability to allow RN personnel with prehospital training to function in that environment. 

Good Luck!


----------



## TransportJockey (Jul 10, 2013)

I'm just a naive medic, but what is IDC? 
As for the OPs husband, in some states RNs might be able to challenge up to and including hte paramedic exams.


----------



## DocsWifey (Jul 10, 2013)

IDC = Independent Duty Corpsman. A Navy Medic on a provider level.
I'll be checking into VA State regulations, thanks for the replies!


----------



## Akulahawk (Jul 10, 2013)

DocsWifey said:


> IDC = Independent Duty Corpsman. A Navy Medic on a provider level.
> I'll be checking into VA State regulations, thanks for the replies!


As an IDC, he may also be able to challenge other medical provider licenses... but his RN license will probably give him more options. Good luck!


----------



## abckidsmom (Jul 10, 2013)

I'm not sure if the navy certification has separate reciprocity, but I do know that VA RN doesn't help you along through EMT. 

Some time ago, there was a now-done-away-with certification callee EMT-Cardiac, like intermediate, that RNs who were EMTs could challenge, but I haven't heard if RNs can challenge EMT-I. 

Hope that helps.


----------



## EpiEMS (Jul 11, 2013)

Looks like he may have to take a short EMT recert then can challenge EMT as an RN, per Virginia OEMS. I'm not sure about ALS levels (AEMT and medic). I'd call the OEMS for more info.


----------

